# tomy/afx daytona track - sweet!!



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

has anyone seen or posted this track?? a nice job with many nice details.
http://home.pacbell.net/pgiganti/DaytonaSlotRaceway.html


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That's a neat idea!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i like the way he did the lightweight construction.smart!infields a mite crowded,but a great looking track nonetheless!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I've always admired that track layout. Very interesting combination of scenery and track in a compact footprint. Great to look at too.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

I think this is the same guy that used to make some killer resin cars six, seven years ago. I think his ebay name was gg32. Amazing what can be done with a 4X8.


----------

